# Commande + R aucune réaction ...



## Tistou34 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour aux pommiers !

Lorsque j'ai lancé une réparation de disque via utilitaires, ce dernier m'a demandé de lancer l'utilitaire en bootant sur l'utilitaire au démarrage.

J'ai donc redémarré mon Mac et dès que le son a retenti j'ai donc appuyé sur les touches Commande + R mais rien ... 

J'ai vérifié en faisant un "diskutil list", j'ai bien une partition de 650Mb Apple_Boot.

Du coup je me suis servi du DVD de Lion, mais j'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi avec Cmd + R ça ne marche pas ...


----------



## edd72 (23 Juillet 2012)

C'est quoi ce bordel?


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2012)

Maintient Alt ?

Sinon, il faut maintenir l'appui des touches au démarrage jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse ce que tu veux...


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Juillet 2012)

Ben normal car c'est pas CMD + R pour démarrer sur la partition Recovery HD mais tout simplement la touche R toute seule   Marche aussi avec la touche ALT et après on choisi la partition


----------



## Tistou34 (25 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce bordel?



Bonjour 

Heuuuuu des partitions ? lol
Windows fonctionne en natif et aussi en parallèles avec Mac via VmWare.
Puis j'ai une autre partition en NTFS pour être lu autant sous MAC que sous Windows !



			
				Larme a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il faut maintenir l'appui des touches au démarrage jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse ce que tu veux...


Bonjour,
Déjà fait, mais il retombe toujours sur Lion.
Merci quand même 



			
				lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> Ben normal car c'est pas CMD + R pour démarrer sur la partition Recovery HD mais tout simplement la touche R toute seule  Marche aussi avec la touche ALT et après on choisi la partition


Bonjour,

Je veux bien que ce soit que R ... Mais alors Apple dit des bêtises ? :mouais:
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/recovery/

[...]Commande-R à la rescousse.
Il vous suffit d'appuyer sur Commande et R au démarrage pour que la Restauration Lion passe à l'action.[...]

Ou j'ai de la ... dans les yeux ? :rose:

J'ai tenté la touche ALT malheureusement, la partition RECOVERY n'apparait pas... J'ai juste ma partition Windows et MAC.

Vais tester de ce pas la touche R en tout cas !


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2012)

Tu as peut-être viré la partition HD recovery

sur osx facile  

_Pour accéder à cette partition, il faut démarrer le Mac soit en maintenant la touche "R" enfoncée (dans ce cas vous démarrez automatiquement sur cette partition "Recovery HD"), soit en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée (dans ce cas, sélectionnez ensuite la partition "HD Recovery" qui s'affichera à l'écran).

Si vous avez activé "FileVault", l'accès à la "Recovery HD" ne peut pas se faire en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée lors du démarrage du Mac. Il faut en effet démarrer le Mac en maintenant les touches "cmd" et "R" enfoncées_.


----------



## jimbou (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que Tistou34. 

Quand je presse R au démarrage, ou cmd+R, ça démarre normalement.

Quand je presse alt au démarrage, je ne vois qu'une seule partition.

Est-il possible que j'ai effacé la partition de recovery par inadvertance, d'un simple clic mal placé, et sans que Mac OS ne m'avertisse que je ne devrais pas faire ça ?

Voilà ce que me donne diskutil list:

/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            249.7 GB   disk0s2


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

La touche R seule, c'est une fausse information.

C'est Cmd + R qui fait démarrer sur HD Recovery.

La partition HD Recovery est normalement visible quand on démarre avec Alt enfoncée.

Que la partition HD Recovery disparaisse d'un clic, c'est extrêmement peu probable, vu que c'est une partition cachée, et protégée.

Pour démarrer avec Alt ou Cmd + R, attention il faut maintenir les touches appuyées jusqu'au résultat.
Si on relâche trop tôt, l'ordi démarre normalement sur la partition de démarrage.


----------



## jimbou (26 Août 2012)

Merci Renaud31.

Je maintiens les touches cmd+R enfoncées jusqu'à ce que je constate que le macbook a fini de démarrer normalement. Dois-je attendre plus longtemps ? 

J'ai essayé en enfonçant cmd+R avant d'appuyer sur la touche 0/1, ou juste après, ou juste après le début du son de démarrage, mais c'est toujours pareil.

Je n'ai plus qu'à retrouver le DVD d'installation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

Quel est ton OS ?

Snow Léopard ?

Si oui, inutile de chercher une partition HD Recovery...

Ce système est apparu avec Lion...

Pour réinstaller le système Snow Léopard, il faut le DVD.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2012)

et pour demarrer sur le DVD c'est touche C enfoncée ou ALT. En effte les partitions recovery HD c'est uniquement pour Lion (10.7) ou Mountain Lion (10.8 )

Dans ton cas... http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html


----------



## boul90 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème avec le demarrage commande+R. Il démarre normalement !!! :hein: 
Ne serait-ce pas à cause du clavier sans fils ?? il ne démarre pas tout de suite donc ne prend pas en compte le fait qu'on appuis sur les touches ???


----------



## http (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

(Très) heureux propriétaire d'un MBA 11" depuis 2 semaines, j'ai souhaité crypté mon SSD 256 Go avec FileVault 2 intégré dans 10.8.3.

Evidemment, quand je reboote avec alt pour afficher les partitions disponibles, je ne vois pas la Recovery.

En revanche, Apple dit qu'il faut combiner cmd et R sur le clavier au démarrage pour y accéder.

Sur mon MBA, ça ne marche pas ! Il tente de faire une "recovery" par Internet, mais ne me propose absolument pas d'accéder à la partition Recovery bien présente.

J'ai décrypté mon SSD pour voir, et j'accède nouveau sans problème à ma partition Recovery.

D'où ma question: que faut-il faire, sous 10.8.3 avec FileVault 2 activé, pour accéder au boot au choix des partitions permettant, entre autres, d'accéder à la Recovery ?

Merci des avis/réponses éclairés, je tourne en rond :rose:


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Avril 2013)

Il peut arriver que la partition recovery HD soit manquante... de ce fait il faut la recréer.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

http a dit:


> J'ai décrypté mon SSD pour voir, et j'accède nouveau sans problème à ma partition Recovery.


Bonsoir,

 je ne sais pas répondre concernant Filevault, mais puisque tu as bien la partition Recovery,  tu pourrais utiliser "Assistant disque de récupération" pour te créer une copie (bootable) sur une clé USB.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## http (10 Avril 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il peut arriver que la partition recovery HD soit manquante... de ce fait il faut la recréer.



Manquante une fois FileVault activé alors qu'elle est bien présente une fois FileVault désactivé ?

Comment recréer quelque chose qui existe déjà, mais que le système ne semble plus voir à cause du cryptage ? :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je ne sais pas répondre concernant Filevault, mais puisque tu as bien la partition Recovery,  tu pourrais utiliser "Assistant disque de récupération" pour te créer une copie (bootable) sur une clé USB.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR



Ca pourrait être une solution de contournement en effet.
Du coup, ça me permettrait de supprimer la partition Recovery présente sur mon SSD, et de récupérer l'espace au passage.
En revanche, une fois FileVault réactivé, le système verra-t-il bien la partition Recovery désormais présente sur la clef USB qui, elle, n'est pas cryptée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que Apple dit bien : 

_Démarrage à partir du disque dur de récupération une fois FileVault 2 activé

Lorsque FileVault 2 est activé, le disque dur de récupération n&#8217;apparaît pas dans le gestionnaire de démarrage (accessible en maintenant la touche Option enfoncée pendant le démarrage). Toutefois, vous pouvez sélectionner le disque dur de récupération en maintenant les touches *Commande + R* enfoncées lors du démarrage de Lion._

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4790?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## http (10 Avril 2013)

Oui. C'est incompréhensible.

Une fois FileVault activé, si on reboote et qu'on appuie sur alt au démarrage, on ne voit effectivement pas la partition Recovery.

Si on redémarre en maintenant cmd + R, j'atterris sur une planète qui tourne et qui cherche un "Internet Recovery" avant de s'arrêter sur un point d'exclamation signifiant une erreur (avec la planète en fond), mon MBA étant connecté à mon iPhone 5 en partage de connexion USB.

Si je désactive FileVault, et que je redémarre avec alt enfoncé, pas de souci, la partition Recovery est de retour et opérationnelle :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

Voir ici peut-être : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-57542977-263/filevault-requires-recovery-hd-partition-in-os-x/

Il me semble qu'une partition Recovery sur support externe, donc non impliquée par Filevault, devrait être visible an bootant sur Alt.

Mais il faudrait la fabriquer à partir d'une Recovery autre que celle de l'ordi qui utilise Filevault...


----------



## http (10 Avril 2013)

Merci, mais je crois que je vais abandonner l'idée d'utiliser FileVault. Il a des avantages, mais s'empresse de créer des inconvénients simultanément. Pas plug & play du tout.


----------

